# Xuýt xoa với mẫu bàn học chắc chắn tại nhà cho trẻ em hot nhất 2019



## ngoclan (10/9/19)

Bàn học chắc chắn cho trẻ em, nếu lựa chọn đúng theo tiêu chuẩn thì đây sẽ là một điểm tựa vững chãi cho trẻ trong hành trang khám phá tri thức học đường.

*Nỗi niềm băn khoăn- làm thế nào để lựa chọn bàn học chắc chắn cho bé?*

*



*

Bàn học trẻ em theo tiêu chuẩn, nếu được lựa chọn đúng và chính xác thì ắt hẳn sẽ mang đến rất nhiều sự tiện nghi và lợi ích nhất định cho trẻ. Sự chắc chắn, vững chãi tuyệt nhiên sẽ tạo nên một góc học tập hiện đại, đầy hứng thú cho những giừ học tập của bé yêu được hiệu quả hơn.
Vậy, dựa vào đâu để có thể lựa chọn chuẩn xác một sản phẩm bàn học chắc chắn không những  giúp trẻ thêm tự tin hơn với những giờ làm bài tập, những giờ chơi sáng tạo tại nhà mà còn đem đến cho trẻ một không gian sống đầy thoải mái, dễ chịu và an toàn nhất cho sức khoẻ của bé.
Tham khảo những thông tin dưới đây, chúng tôi hy vọng sẽ mang đến kiến thức lựa chọn bàn học chắn chắn cho mẹ.

*Tiêu chí cần và đủ để quyết định “đâu là sản phẩm bàn học chắc chắn?”*

_*Giá trị của một chiếc bàn học chắc chắn phụ thuộc và nguyên liệu tạo thành:*_
Để có một sản phẩm bàn học trẻ em chắc chắn, nguyên liệu cấu thành bàn học phải được lựa chọn từ gỗ thông nhập khẩu(đây là sản phẩm gỗ thông có khả năng kháng mối mọt tự nhiên, sức chịu lực cao, lành tính và thích hợp để sản xuất nội thất trẻ em hơn các thành phẩm gỗ khác.)
Lựa chọn gỗ công nghiệp cao cấp với khả năng chống thấm kết hợp với gỗ thông tự nhiên cũng là một ý tưởng tuyệt vời, giúp sản phẩm dễ dàng tạo hình hơn nhưng vẫn không làm thay đổi chất lượng toàn diện của bàn học trẻ em chắc chắn.

_*Tiêu chuẩn an toàn được đem lại từ bàn học trẻ em chắc chắn:*_

_*



*_

Bàn học chắc chắn dĩ nhiên cần hội tụ đầy đủ tiêu chuẩn an toàn, tiêu chuẩn an toàn được xác định ở kích thước bàn học thích hợp cho trẻ với khả năng chống cận thị, trị gù lưng, mặt bàn học cần hết sức lán mịn và không bám bụi cho thao tác kê tay xuống mặt bàn của trẻ được thoải mái nhất.
Thông thường, những thể loại bàn học nhựa, bàn học kim loại có nếp hàn và bàn học gỗ đóng đinh rất dễ bị rung lay và không đủ an toàn, chắc chắn.
Vì vậy, để đảm bảo toàn diện sự chắc chắn của sản phẩm bàn học trẻ em, hầu hết bố mẹ thông thái thường lựa chọn bà trẻ em được kết nối bởi ốc vít(thép không ghỉ) giúp đóng chặt và mở ra dễ dàng.

_*Tính tiện ích có được từ bàn học trẻ em:*_
Thông thường, bàn học trẻ em chắc chắn cần có được những sự tiện ích đi kèm như: bàn học có giá sách dễ tháo rời, bàn học có hộc kéo và bản ghim ghi chú.

_*



*_

*Ưu điểm nổi trội của dòng sản phẩm bàn học trẻ em an toàn Nanakids được quý phụ huynh tin dùng:*

Bàn học trẻ em với nguyên liệu chính từ gỗ thông nhập khẩu, với sức chịu lực cao, khả năng trị mốt mọt hiệu quả. Kết hợp cùng gỗ công nghiệp nhập khẩu đem đến khả năng chống thấm tốt, dễ tạo hình thành các mẫu bàn học đa dạng.
Sơn an toàn tránh 100% nguy cơ nhiễm chì cho cơ thể non nớt của con yêu, mặt sơn dày dặn, bám chắc chắn, không bong tróc, không bám bụi giúp trẻ thêm thoải mái trong thời gian kê tay học bài.
Chiều cao bàn học an toàn cho trẻ và ghế ngồi được gia công theo chuẩn an toàn, giúp bảo vệ con trẻ khỏi các tật khúc xạ nguy hiểm hoặc tật gù lưng không mong muốn.
Hệ thống tiện ích đi kèm bàn học như kệ sách, ghế tựa, bảng ghim, hộc kéo cho trẻ được tận hưởng góc học tập tiện nghi và thoải mái nhất, giúp trẻ dễ dàng ghi nhớ bài học, tránh mất thời gian tìm kiếm sách vở của cá nhân mình.
*Mẫu bàn học an toàn cho trẻ và một số tiện ích đi kèm:*

Tiện ích bàn học có giá sách dễ tháo lắp, giá sách được phân chia ra thành 4 ngăn riêng biệt hỗ trợ trẻ phân loại các mẫu sách vở khác nhau, không tốn nhiều thời gian của trẻ trong quá trình học tập.
Hộc kéo với hệ thống ray trượt giảm chấn đính kèm hai bên mặt hộc, hỗ trợ đóc cậm, giảm ồn, đảm bảo thêm chức năng chống kẹt tay cho sản phẩm bàn học an toàn. Hộc kéo với diện tích lớn, cho trẻ không gian lưu trữ bút thước hoặc những giấy tờ quan trọng.
Bản ghim tiện ích giúp góc học tập của trẻ thêm sắc màu và đầy sáng tạo, con có thể thoả sức tạo nên những tuyệt tác mỹ-kỹ thuật ngay chính chiếc bảng ghim này, hoặc lưu chú những thông tin học tập có lợi như công thức toán, bảng cửu chương sao cho dễ thuộc.
*Giưới thiệu 2 bộ bàn học trẻ em an toàn nhất cho bé:*
Bàn học Madison với thiết kế bàn học vững chãi, chắc chắn, mang nét cá tính đặc trưng dành riêng cho các cô gái cá tính hoặc cậu trai kháu khỉnh, với 3 gam màu White, Navy, Baby Blue có sẵn cho bé tuỳ thích lựa chọn.
Bàn học Sophie phảng phất nét nữ tính, uyển chuyển thích hợp hơn cho gia đình có các cô nàng với tính tình nhẹ nhàng, yểu điệu. Với đường nét và góc cạnh được chú trọng tuyệt đối, bàn học đem đến cho bé gái một không gian học tập đầy thơ mộng và đáng yêu hơn bao giờ.






Để đồng hành cùng con yêu trong hành trình trở thành những công dân tương lai của đất nước, Nanakids đã và đang trực tiếtp nghiên cứu, sản xuất các mẫu bàn học trẻ em chắc chắn với hàng loạt mẫu mã, kiểu dáng, chứ năng hấp dẫn dành riêng cho con trẻ.
Mẹ ơi, còn chần chừ gì nữa mà không nhấc máy, liên hệ với chúng tôi qua HOTLINE 0981.0981.10 để trải nghiệm trực tiếp sản phẩm ngay bây giờ?

Người viết : MARKETING​


----------

